# Newbie questions about Dove hunting WMA



## cousinjeff (Jun 15, 2011)

I am new to hunting in GA and have only hunted doves on private property.  I have been trying to understand how the WMA dove fields work in GA but still have some questions.  

By researching on this forum and the DNR website, I have located several WMA's with dove fields.  What I don't understand is it first come first served?  Do you have specific spots to keep hunters from shooting at each other?  What about the non quoata hunts, does everyone just pile in there regardless of how many show up?  What time to do you show up to get a spot?  Etc.

I am not asking anyone to give up their hunting secrets, just looking for a better understanding of the process.  I don't want to be "that guy" that shows up an messes up the hunt for those that have been doing this for years.  

Thanks for any information.


----------



## maker4life (Jun 15, 2011)

First come first serve . Get there early to get the spot you want . 

I've only been on a couple of WMA dove shoots and haven't had any problems but I have heard all the horror stories  .


----------



## chadf (Jun 15, 2011)

Some fields can't be setup on before a certain time. Most the time it's posted or GW will let u know.......


----------



## Jim P (Jun 15, 2011)

Like Maker said, it's first come first serve, I also have been a a few WMA dove hunts, you might get a good spot (after scouting the area for a couple of weeks) then other hunters will get right next to you. You just have to go and take your chances


----------



## Mark K (Jun 30, 2011)

Best if you have a kid and put in for the adult/child hunts or regular quota hunts. I've been on some good ones - both adults and kids limit out!!

I've been on some of the first come first served hunts and was praying to God to let me get my kids out of the field without getting them killed. Honestly, people will shoot anything and everything at any height.


----------



## Murphy (Jun 30, 2011)

Go private or get a quota hunt open field first days are fights waiting to happen..Ive been in some of those horror stories


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 4, 2011)

I hunted Charlie Elliot Wildlife Center (sometimes called Clybel) in Jasper county last year.  There were only about 20 of us on the field.  I showed up with my son and my lab hoping a hunter would let me sit with him and let my dog retrieve.  I bumped into the Ranger and he said, "Just go hunt there is nobody here."  You had to call in and enter a drawing.  Anyhow, for this WMA call the office and talk to someone there.  Also, there are several dove hunts listed on the threads.  Birds weren't there... maybe 50 taken by sunset by 20 guns.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been on several WMA dove hunts.  Getting there early and getting a good spot doesnt mean much when Joe Dirt setups up right next to you halfway through.  All in all though I've killed birds and had a good time.  Go in there with an open mind though.  The worst was Joe Dirt and his buddy sitting in the middle of the field in white t shirts shooting at birds 100 yards away all the while scaring away every dove in sight with their clever camo.  Still better then sitting at home.  Oh yeah, wear sunglasses cause pellets will fly in your direction.


----------

